# Favorite Cohibas



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Whats your favorite Siglo series and reg. Cohiba smoke. What age do like them best at? Right now for me it's the Siglo V. 94's are awsome but very expensive. 97's are very good also. 01's are almost there, affordable, and show promise. Loads of cedar, spice, and Vanilla bean.
From 94 I always loved the Esplendidos best, but they don't seem to do it for me anymore. Last batch I really liked was from 97. For the more current Cohibas it's the robustos and C.Especials. The CoRo's from 03 are on. 04's and 05's show perfect construction and I'm sure will be as good down the road. The 03 Especials are ok but this cigar to me needs more time to shine. The 01's I have are very good.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I have had some 04 CoRo's that have been just on. Also have precious few 01's that are great. As far as the sig's go, my fav is the sigI. Just finished my last 01 the other day sadly. I have a few 03's and 04's that are also getting there.

EDIT: The sublimes are also rockin'. Gonna be great in a year or so!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I like the Siglo VI. I have two boxes from 04 and 1 that was bought when they first came oout in 03 at LCDH in Rome Italy. These are great cigars. I canonly imagine what they will taste like with 5 years of age on them.

I have just started to smoke the Siglo IV. This cigar has an incredible flavor.I have a few boxes that I am aging for the future of these as well.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

Hmm.. well, I've got my first Cohiba (and my first ISOM) on the way, and it's a Siglo VI... now you guys have me all excited for it...


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> Hmm.. well, I've got my first Cohiba (and my first ISOM) on the way, and it's a Siglo VI... now you guys have me all excited for it...


I say if you're going to undertake a new addiction go for the China White. No sense in screwing around. Pam that trash can lid really good and hit the hill!


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll keep that in mind.. this one's a freebie, as I donated to Blueface's Make a Wish Thread...


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

I haven't smoked the whole line and nothing with the age you're talking about. So this is not very "informed". ... I have found the CoRo the Sig IV and VI's to be quite pedestrian. Certainly not worth the Cohiba premium.

However the Siglo I's -- i burn through 'em. Love those little suckers!

_____
rm


----------



## KingMeatyHand (Mar 21, 2004)

Nothing with quite the age your talking about Fred, but I had some 03 Is that were this side of nice. Also just smoked 2 VIs with about 6 months on them that were not bad at all, I'll try and leave them alone for another year or so.


----------



## Sean9689 (Nov 9, 2005)

Favorites that I'm smoking:

'01 CoRo's (ARA factory code...very dark wrapper)
'01 CE's
'00 and '02 Siglo I's
'02 Siglo II's
'99 and '01 Lanceros
'01 Siglo V's

I have some other 03 and 04 boxes that I haven't smoked from yet and probably won't for at least 3 or so more years. Right now the 01's are really coming on and are easily available at numerous vendors out there.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

Sean9689 said:


> Favorites that I'm smoking:
> 
> '01 CoRo's (ARA factory code...very dark wrapper)
> '01 CE's
> ...


Couldn't agree more on the 01's. Get em while you can.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I have some IVs and Vs from '98 that are smoking very well right now (my preference goes to the Sigo Vs). I've never had any from '94, so I really can't compare the two vintages though. The young ones I've had have been pretty good but, well, they're young


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they suck.  

best ones i had were an unknown aged Siglo I i got when i was in germany, and the two that Jack (CigarTexan) gave me at the SoCal herf (he wanted to prove a point - had a small baggie with my name on it). i smoked that lancero while Al smoked the two Toscani's for charity... excellent smoke (i think he said it was from 99 or 01). the other was a corona especials (if i remember correctly), very solid smoke.

i actually spent the money and split a box of Seleccion Reservas with Motortown and Coppertop (30 cigars, split 3 ways). i think i smoke 3 or 4 of them, then gave the other 6 or 7 away... they were not that good ('03 production run though).

some of them i've had were good, majority of them were not for me.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

98 CCE
03 Siglo III
01 Lancero
Double Corona


----------



## cls515 (Sep 28, 2005)

VI>IV>CoRo.


----------



## vic_c (Sep 7, 2005)

I like the Vl's when they are "on".. I've had a few with burn problems, etc but still a powerhouse of a cigar. I used to really like some of the older III's but lately my new favorite expensive cigars are Trinidads .....all of them!!!! Never had a Cohiba lancero or rubusto though.


----------



## CoventryCat86 (Oct 14, 2004)

Siglo IV

For the most part though, I don't like Cohibas. I think they're overpriced and they don't do much for me.


----------



## Fredster (Jan 26, 2004)

IHT said:


> they suck.
> 
> best ones i had were an unknown aged Siglo I i got when i was in germany, and the two that Jack (CigarTexan) gave me at the SoCal herf (he wanted to prove a point - had a small baggie with my name on it). i smoked that lancero while Al smoked the two Toscani's for charity... excellent smoke (i think he said it was from 99 or 01). the other was a corona especials (if i remember correctly), very solid smoke.
> 
> ...


Greg, are you smoking tobacco in your pipe or something else?  Just kidding bro. I have smoked 3 boxes of the Reservas and there are definate inconsistancies. However, even the ones I had that were not as good as the others, were still very good compared to any current Cohibas (03 and later). Have you had a Siglo V with some age? I have some of these (97's and 01's) and honestly they are better than most the Reservas. Shoot me your addy if you would like to try one. One thing to note, I love Cohibas, but I've only had one batch of CoRo's that were great from 03. Every other Cohiba I've had with less than 5-7 years have been not there. Of course if you didn't like the Reservas it's probably just a brand you won't like reguardless of age. If Jack couldn't change your mind with some of his aged stock, I probably can't either.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

As for me:

Sig I > Sig IV > Sig VI

Lancero > Robusto > Panatela

Not regular production: Pyramid, LE DC and Sublime, not to mention '02 production Reservas.


----------



## Stogiefanatic182 (Oct 28, 2005)

siglo 2, burned for almost 2 hours with a great taste all the way down to the nob


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

My favorite Cohibas all come in cello.......
next best are the 30th Anniversarios


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Well, my limited experience favors the Siglio II, but I'm open to new experience's.


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

Bruce said:


> *My favorite Cohibas all come in cello.......*
> next best are the 30th Anniversarios


DANG! What I'd do to get some in cello!!


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

Siglo I, III, an IV

Lancero, Corona Especial, Robusto

Reserva Media Corona


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

red dots :tg


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Had my first Lancero tonight.

Really a fine smoke. Been ignoring the Cohiba line in the stocking process relative to others. That needs to change.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Had my first Lancero tonight.
> 
> Really a fine smoke. Been ignoring the Cohiba line in the stocking process relative to others. That needs to change.


Note to self: "Buy Cohiba Stock".


----------



## MiamiE (Mar 5, 2005)

ive never smoked and never will, i cant see myself paying that crazy 'cohiba' markup


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Note to self: "Buy Cohiba Stock".


 :r :tpd: I gotta get myself some Cohiba stock too now that Dave is buy them 

CBF :w


----------



## benjamin831 (Nov 22, 2005)

I've tried Siglo III, Siglo VI, DC LE, Sublimes, Esplendidos.

I would definitely recommend the DC if you can still find it. Siglo VI and Sublimes were superb as well. You really can't go wrong with Cohiba.


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

CoRo first for sure. Esplendido , the rest are ok.Just had a Sublime a few weeks ago didn't think it was anything special. My two cents


----------



## KraZieMaN55 (Oct 2, 2005)

Siglo II and IV. I find they taste best with at least 2 to 3 years napping.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Well Mr. Fredster,

i have only had the pleasure to try a siglo I and II. I just received a couple of VI's and haven't had the chance to ry them yet. The II was better than the I and I suspect the VI will be better than the II - so, if that's the pattern - I might sjut skip the III thru V. They are too pricey for me and I certainly don't have the resources to get a stock of these to lay down for a few years - I'm just not that patient.


----------



## SuperT (Oct 19, 2005)

From the Siglo line, I've only smoked the II. So my answer would be the II.

From the regular line I've had a Lancero (nice), Robusto (nicer), and Esplendidos (nicest).

I've also had a DC EL or two. Out of the WHOLE line, I'd have to say Esplendido hands down. One of the nicest cigars in the Habanos line up period (when on, and I've never had one not on).

Only problem is they are a bit too rich for my blood and smoking them is few and far between. If I could only guess 6 out of 6 damn numbers right, I'd smoke a box a month. . .


----------

